# ▩▨Seagull's View▨▩



## g u m m i (Mar 25, 2015)

~✲~​Welcome to Seagull's View, my art shop. Stick around, see if anything catches your eye!
~✲~
Open!
~✲~
This is a shop where you get to pay what you want, and your order will be tended to as soon as possible. ​



Navigation|*Introduction*| Rules/ Form| Art |  Pixels |  Other Specialities ​


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 26, 2015)

*❈ Rules ~ Please read! ❈*

* ✎ RULES*




* ✎ ORDER FORM*
|Fuzzy order form|
Username: FuzzyBengal247
Reference{s}: 



Spoiler: My Tiger refs



View attachment 88945View attachment 88946View attachment 88947


Amount of BTB Paying: 50 - 100
Style: Snake Eyes
Other: Circle Icon
Comments: Please add a heart on her chest and a scar on her left cheek. 
~❉~​* ✎ CODE FOR FORM*

```
[CENTER][COLOR="#008080"][FONT=Arial Black]|Fuzzy order form|[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial Black][COLOR="#40E0D0"]Username:
Reference{s}: 
Amount of BTB Paying:
Style:
Other:
Comments: [/COLOR][/FONT][/CENTER]
       [COLOR="#AFEEEE"]~❉~[/COLOR]
```

Navigation|Introduction| *Rules/ Form*| Art |  Pixels |  Other Specialities 
~Rules by MoneyHunter~


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 26, 2015)

*❈Art~ NEW Line Cheeb style!~*

_Sketches in *RED*, *BLUE*, OR *BLACK*_
Animated:










RENOVATION IN PROGRESSNavigation|Introduction| Rules/ Form| *Art* |  Pixels |  Other Specialities


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 26, 2015)

*❈ Pixels ~ A new addition!❈*

 ✎  PIXELS 
A new addition to the Bengal family, bring home these little buddies that will fit anywhere: In a signature, post, or banner!
Examples:












Please keep in mind, people are harder to do, and may cost more than what you offer.

_ANIMATED TO COME SOON?_

Navigation|Introduction| Rules/ Form| Art |  *Pixels* |  Other Specialities


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

*❈ NEW Little Creatures ❈*

✎TOTEM CREATURES
These little creatures look almost like totem poles- they can be by themselves or squished together. Stack characters, animals, and anything you can imagine!








These are new, and they might go away- get them while you can!

 ✎ CIRCLE ICONS
These little buddies definitely aren't the sharpest tools in the shed- they're hardly even pointed! With their doughnut-like shape, these friends will be happy to bounce along home with you! 
View attachment 89103View attachment 89104 View attachment 89105

Navigation|Introduction| Rules/ Form| Art |  Pixels |  *Other Specialities*


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

wooooo I'm excited for thisssss c:


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Agh This is going to take a long time to do on my phone ;-;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

just wanted to let ya know, if you don't put the order form in html code, it won't appear as shown above if someone is copying and pasting it. for example, the color and size won't stay the same etc o-o


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

How do you do code? I tried. I tried so hard u-u


----------



## Keitara (Apr 2, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> How do you do code? I tried. I tried so hard u-u



Hehe I had problems with it too 
Dunno how it is with mobile, but on pc you go on edit first, then on advanced. Then the advanced editor will appear and just wrap the order form with (html) and (/html) if I remember correctly. Replace the ( with [ and it should work ^^


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you! ^u^ I see you're intrested in my shop, too  @u@


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Order a new pixel today!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Will update on Saturday hopefully


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

Give me the wonderful art Bengal GIMMIE  
Ily tho ( ^ - ^ )


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you so much :,)


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Thank you so much :,)



But seriouly are you open? :3


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

I should probably put thatX3


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump- First customer gets 3 free items
100th post customer gets 5


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wooow I was just about to post luckys and moofias refs 



Spoiler: Luckypinch



moofias bff 



 


Spoiler: moofia






But I will pay 50 TBT. For a drawing of hem both interacting or just one of them by them selfes 
If your fr about the free thing can I have two pixels of them (each of them selfs)


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

sure! I'll get started on them right away 
(Thank you E m m a for a donation of 43 bells.)
I love you both so much :,)


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

Luckypinch:


Spoiler: Luckypinch pick-up










I'm feeling sick right now so I'm slow :I


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

Check out the* N E W* Circle Icons :3


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 4, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: Money Hunter
Reference{s}: 



Spoiler



http://cdn0.dailydot.com/uploaded/images/original/2014/8/18/pusheen.gif


Amount of BTB Paying: 50
Style: Line Cheeb
Other: Circle
Comments: Foxy Snax​ ~❉~

Thanks bud~


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

Yay! 
I'll finish up Lucky's tommorow and start on yours too :,D


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

The art on TBT is eggcellent! (.....I can't not.)


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 5, 2015)

THIS EGG HUNT IS HORRIBLE BAAAH
whatever. It doesn't bother me *crushes carton of eggs*
Oh yeah, and bump, too.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 5, 2015)

*PICK-UP LUCKYPINCH: MOOFIA*



Spoiler: I tried so hard...



View attachment 89197



- - - Post Merge - - -

Moofia pixel...It's..interesting...{COUGH}
View attachment 89202


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 5, 2015)

All done w/ LuckyPinch's requests. Now doing Money Hunter's.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 5, 2015)

*PICK-UP MONEY HUNTER: TOAST  CAT*

This was hard; Wasn't sure if you wanted the toast or not :3 but since you did include the ref with toast, I assumed you wanted the toast-kawaii cat.

View attachment 89213 small
View attachment 89214 medium


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 5, 2015)

I did want it with the toast :3 
It looks lovely, sending the payment <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did want it with the toast :3 
It looks lovely, sending the payment <3


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 7, 2015)

who wants my crappy art? :'D


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 10, 2015)

TO DO:
Jenna's fursona
Kain's gorilla giveaway 
View attachment 90007
Ooooh


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 12, 2015)

|I say po tat o you say po tate o|
the end
And they all died happily never after~


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 13, 2015)

sorry this link is playing up edit later


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 13, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: LeilaChan
Reference{s}: https://experiencethewhiteshell.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/889.jpg
Amount of BTB Paying: 50?
Style:Original
Other: Circle Icon
Comments: Foxy Snax​


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww yay i love caribou (or a deer with fuzzeh horns)
I'm on it sarge!
To Do:
Jenna's fursona
Kain's gorilla ✔
Leila's  deer/caribou/reindeer


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 13, 2015)

order form 
can i get a derp style dancing potato
references: https://cdn2.scratch.mit.edu/get_image/gallery/865588_200x130.png?v=1421957618.36


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 13, 2015)

*Pick-up : LeilaChan﹋CIRCLE DEER*



You can pay whenever you are ready~


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm going to work on the potato when I get back from the doctor's today 
Everyone gets the circle icon XD why?


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 14, 2015)

*Pick-UP STITCHESLOVER-Dancing Potato*






Ah, who said derpy couldn't be cute?


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 15, 2015)

omg thx i love it


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 15, 2015)

Le Bump
( i guess I'll do daily bumps.)
TO-DO:
Jenna's fursona

Woo almost done 

That means i'm ready for more!
HELP ME GET TO 1,500 BELLS!
I need 394 bells.. C'mon and help


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 16, 2015)

ALL DONE!
ART, ART, YASSS ART!
I do humans too haha I should post that.
394 BELLS LEFT!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 16, 2015)

:I maybe free art?
maybs.
Hahah now that there's no requests I'm bored

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you think the drawn text is cool or hard to read? D:


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 17, 2015)

*LET'S DO THIS, GUYS!*

Bloops just need  281 bells till 1,500- we're so close!






a quick sketch​


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 17, 2015)

I wish I had good art :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

'nuther sketch


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 20, 2015)

For some reason i'm really sleepy
 BOOMPASHOOMPA


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 20, 2015)

Are you willing to draw humans?

Also, I don't mean to be rude but the drawn text is really, really, annoying and hard to read.
If you want, I can type up everything for you in an image for free with all the stuff that you want.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, and sure, that'd be great! I just wanted to know people's opinions because I want to see if I should change it XD


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 20, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: Money Hunter
Reference{s}: x
Amount of BTB Paying: 100
Style: Line cheeb
Other: Circle icon
Comments: Your biggest challenge yet <​ ~❉~

Oh also what dimensions did you use for the handwritten text images?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 26, 2015)

boomple


----------



## g u m m i (May 3, 2015)

My avatar and siggy are drawn by me...I'm improving! (I hope XD)


----------



## Pokemanz (May 3, 2015)

Bump for you~


----------



## g u m m i (May 4, 2015)

oh tank you good sir [ Yes, I meant to say tank. don't judge!]


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2015)

Quick question, would you be able to draw an animal in the same size and "form" as the tiger in your signature? o: It's the cutest ever! <3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 4, 2015)

Considering ordering something... -u-


----------



## g u m m i (May 5, 2015)

@Shimmer yes!
@ pokemanz ooh >:3


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: Shimmer
Reference{s}: http://www.workman.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Fennec-Fox-8.jpg
Amount of BTB Paying: 30TBT? 
Style: The same size and pose as your signature
Other: Same colour as the fennec fox in the picture please
Comments: Thanks so much! >w< Foxy Snax ​ ~❉~


----------



## kaylagirl (May 6, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: kaylagirl
Reference{s}: The princess-like OC/mayor http://imgur.com/a/z2yCJ#0 HERE
Amount of BTB Paying: 80?
Style: Derp style please!
Other: Please make her hair long! Thank you much!
Comments: Foxy Snax?? ​ ~❉~


----------



## g u m m i (May 7, 2015)

I'm on it Kayla!
(will be complete tomorrow,  I ran out of time >:I )


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: Omg look to the left dude
Reference{s}: this qt
Amount of BTB Paying: 150 btb
Style: line cheeb
Other: hes a shy guy and i want full body
Comments: use gimp bro (jk use whatever)​ ~❉~

thanks <3

oh and foxy snax


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

Uh the link isn't working..?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

now?:

http://postimg.org/gallery/rs4dvlnk/f582538c/


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

Yes, it is! I'm on it!◇(●␣●)


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

If I were to give you my werewolf OC could you draw him as a wolf being a total dork?? c:


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

sure, if that's what you want haha


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

|Fuzzy order form|
Username: Pokemanz
Reference{s}: Here's his ref sheet, although it's not very useful considering I don't have any like real references of him as a wolf except for this one, but it's not colored. His fur would look similar to this: [Click!]
Amount of BTB Paying: 100
Style: Original
Other: Anthro preferred, give him like a shy nervous dorky smile if possible? I dunno, it's up to you! xD
Comments: Foxy Snax <3​ ~❉~


----------



## g u m m i (May 17, 2015)

Yaaaaay I have 3 comms to work on tommorow I'm so happy! [not sarcasm, really]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yaaaaay I have 3 comms to work on tommorow I'm so happy! [not sarcasm, really]
Also, just asking, what does his tribal tattoo look like? I'm hyped I love all these characters


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Yaaaaay I have 3 comms to work on tommorow I'm so happy! [not sarcasm, really]
> Also, just asking, what does his tribal tattoo look like? I'm hyped I love all these characters



Another thing I have no specific design for xD
Until I get like a specific ref or something, I tell people to just make like some sort of design, it really doesn't matter :3


----------



## g u m m i (May 18, 2015)

Ok!
Just testing this:
View attachment 93655


----------



## g u m m i (May 19, 2015)

and it doesn't work..great I)


----------



## g u m m i (May 19, 2015)

Bump }D) <- look it's me not


----------



## g u m m i (May 21, 2015)

Bump~ wondering if I should sell sketches?


----------



## g u m m i (May 22, 2015)

Bump ANIMATED IS HERE! Buy art and pixels that ...wait. Did that one just blink? 
Pixels start at 10 BTB each and vary from 50x50, 100x100, 150x150, 200x200, and 250x250.
Animated art starts at  50 BTB each and will be judged on how hard to animate it is, I will tell you if the price is too low~
To-Do:
Cocovampire - lines in progress
Animated Art for signature
Open! Streaming will be starting in a few days-weeks!


----------



## g u m m i (May 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## ssvv227 (May 23, 2015)

Hello ^^ I'm just wondering do you do animated pixels like the ice cream sandwich in your siggy?? (also a fan of gummy worms here) Thank you!


----------



## g u m m i (May 24, 2015)

Yup, that's mine 
I make pixels and animated art like this one {it turned out kinda funky}: 




That was my first animated art, btw ;-;


----------



## g u m m i (May 24, 2015)

IN THE WORKS!


----------



## g u m m i (May 26, 2015)

Come check out the stream!

- - - Post Merge - - -

[stream down]


----------



## g u m m i (May 28, 2015)

that took longer than it should've


----------

